# Concursos > Concurso de magiapotagia.com 2010 >  No puedo inscrivirme en el concurso

## ariza

Hola un saludo a todos,
Soy usuario de la pagina tiendamagia.com y he recibido una invitación para inscribirme en el concurso pero resulta que intento entrar para la inscripción y no tengo privilegios para abrir el hilo referente a ese tema. Espero que algun administrador me de permiso para poderme inscribir.
Gracias y hasta pronto.

----------


## t.barrie

Pueba en este enlace. http://www.magiapotagia.com/f113/ins...tml#post292250 Hubo un error en enlace que envíamos por email.

Un saludo!!

----------

